# oscar question



## big fish (Feb 11, 2005)

sorry for so many questions but this is the beginner forum and i am new to this. One of my oscar's eye seem to be bulging out and kind of has a haze over the eye. Is something wrong with him and is it something i should be worried about. Thanks.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

definately pop eye... I'd test your water, usually a water quality problem... also get something to treat it... I forget what actually does treat it, but there is stuff out there for it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup its popeye/cloudy eye you can treat with melafix and other remedies you can find at your lfs


----------

